# Where can I get rubber handles/protectors for the top & bottom dampers for my Weber Jumbo Joe Grill?



## jaybird1103 (Nov 8, 2015)

I would like to know where you can get rubber handles for the top and bottom damper covers for a Weber Jumbo Joe Grill I purchased with my birthday money.

It is a Weber Jumbo Joe 18" table top grill I purchased for $59.99 + tax at Academy Sports in Ridgeland, MS and I purchased a Weber Grill Table for $30.00+ tax (Half of the $60.00 retail value) at Hudson's Dirt Cheap in Greenwood, MS.

I have heard that the top and bottom dampers can get really hot and I don't want to modify it by drilling a hole in the damper and using a carriage bolt, for I think it would void the warranty.

If any can get me any info, please let me know.  Thank you.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 8, 2015)

There does not seem to be just the Covers available, You can get these... http://www.grillparts.com/weber/ket...oJaFjSRBWIORdPGSJ9HrU-oOf-ecs2_03CRoClf7w_wcB








But at $10 a piece, they are pretty salty!

How about High Temp Shrink Tubing??? They are dual wall, rated for 450°F and come in 3/4" Diameter. Might work and way cheaper. Buy a foot or so and you have a lot of replacements if needed.,,JJ

http://www.cableorganizer.com/heat-shrink/heat-shrink-PTFEdualwall.htm


----------

